# 1999 15 hp johnson propeller



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

i have a 1999 15 hp johnson and i feel like my propeller is to small for it.What dimensions should i look for in a propeller for my motor.



thanks pat


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

What size do you have now and what are yours WOT RPMs?


----------



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

my prop has numbers on it that say 6y 11 but idk what my rpms are


----------

